# Monocentropus balfouri growth rate?



## JC (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone know Monocentropus balfouri's growth rate?


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 16, 2009)

You can push them to grow to 4" to 5" in a year.Thay grow really fast. 
Which probably means thay wont have a long life.I would guess 6 to 8 years.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 16, 2009)

Yup, they grow like weeds.  Still not fast enough for me though.  I can't wait for my little guys to get their colours.


----------



## JC (Jul 16, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Yup, they grow like weeds...


Great!. . .


----------



## mitchrobot (Jul 16, 2009)

they grow pretty fast and mature at a small size, in a little over a year they are near breeding size


----------



## Jarconis (Jul 16, 2009)

they live their life, like a candle in the wiiiind


----------



## Sathane (Jul 16, 2009)

Huh?  More like a pampered spider in a terrarium... 



Jarconis said:


> they live their life, like a candle in the wiiiind


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 17, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Which probably means thay wont have a long life.I would guess 6 to 8 years.


Other people, who have done field study on them in the wild, estimate their lifespan to be 10-14 years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 17, 2009)

Any T that grows at the speed of M.B. will not have a long life span.Now 
were taking CB T's.In the wild thay don't get regular feedings and go a long 
time without a meal.In the wild I can see them living longer.But not in 
captivity.When  people are power feeding them to grow faster pace.I'll stick 
with my original prediction of 6 to 8 years in captivity.The field studies don't 
apply to CB specimens.Living in the wild is not easy for a T.Between  
predation,parasites,drought,monsoon rains and disease.It's not easy growing 
up in the wild.But only time will tell.


----------



## Sathane (Jul 17, 2009)

There was a 10+ year study on _M. balfouri_?



Zoltan said:


> Other people, who have done field study on them in the wild, estimate their lifespan to be 10-14 years.


----------



## JC (Jul 17, 2009)

Sathane said:


> There was a 10+ year study on _M. balfouri_?


Uh-oh! Sathane is getting all factual and stuff!!!


----------



## Sathane (Jul 17, 2009)

More inquizative. I'd like to know what qualifies the 'estimation' Of longevity since I've never heard of any significant long term studies on this species - and I've looked.  



arachneman said:


> Uh-oh! Sathane is getting all factual and stuff!!!


----------



## dukegarda (Jul 18, 2009)

Sathane said:


> More inquizative. I'd like to know what qualifies the 'estimation' Of longevity since I've never heard of any significant long term studies on this species - and I've looked.


Well could you not simply take a species with a verified, similar growth rate in the area and use that as a comparison, further making an educated guess? ;P


----------



## Sathane (Jul 18, 2009)

Normally yes, except the _Monocentropus genus_ spans more than 4000 kms and _M. balfouri_ is only located natively on a Socotra Island. I'm not sure if there are any other species of tarantula located reasonably close enough to make this connection. 



dukegarda said:


> Well could you not simply take a species with a verified, similar growth rate in the area and use that as a comparison, further making an educated guess? ;P


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 18, 2009)

Sathane said:


> There was a 10+ year study on _M. balfouri_?


It's only an estimation. Dr. Wolfgang Wranik has been studying the fauna of Socotra since the 80's (if not earlier), and according to David Štastný's article in the BTS Journal 23(2), he's been searching for _Monocentropus balfouri_ since 1982.  Maybe it's just me, but that I feel he's one of the most qualified people to accurately guess the lifespan of this species.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Zoltan, 
I beleave thats true in the wild.But i'm taking about captive born sling.With a 
species like M.B.Everyone who owns are power feeding them and are pushing 
them to grow faster.So thay can breed them to make money.Even when thay 
aren't power fed.Thay grow alot faster in captivity.It will take M.B.'s at least  
twice as long to reach maturity in the wild.In captivity there whole life speads 
up.Thay mature faster and thay die faster.I do beleave the studies done in the 
wild by Dr. Wolfgang Wranik are true.But were not talking wild specimens.Were 
talking captive raised and thats a totally different thing.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Rob,

I understand and believe you, since I'm sure you have more experience with this species than me, because I don't keep any, and don't plan to in the near future. I only made my first post in this thread to point out that this species can live more than 6-8 years. I don't like to make assumptions and draw conclusions on a species as a whole from captive animals. So, in a nutshell, they live about 6-8 in captivity, but they probably live a lot longer in their natural habitat.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Zoltan, 
I agree with Dr. Wolfgang Wrinik and you 100%.I always read your post and 
you seem to be very knowledgeable.You are very well spoken and well read. 
The 1 last thing I would like to say is,you got my respect.Zoltan it's been a 
pleasure posting with you and I hope we can do it again soon.


----------



## AlainL (Jul 18, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> Other people, who have done field study on them in the wild, estimate their lifespan to be 10-14 years.


Agreed, I thought about 12-15 years


----------



## dianedfisher (Jul 18, 2009)

Well....I only have 1 and she hasn't grown at the astonishing rates mentioned here, but I don't power feed as I think it has detrimental effects (I know, I know, let's not open a new debate on power feeding).  I wouldn't even consider her growth rate equal to my faster growing arboreals.  Perhaps my little girl is an exception to the rule.  I picked her up as in Sept. 2008 at about 2 inches DLS and she is now 3.5 DLS and her speramthecae is still light and showing no signs of sclerotization after 3 molts.  Di


----------



## Sathane (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah, alright.  I guess I've been looking in the wrong places.  
When I was looking for this info a few months ago the information I found varied hugely so I wasn't satisfied with answers like '8 - 25 years' which was the purpose of my question.  I wasn't doubting your information, just seeking validation.  Thanks. 



Zoltan said:


> It's only an estimation. Dr. Wolfgang Wranik has been studying the fauna of Socotra since the 80's (if not earlier), and according to David Štastný's article in the BTS Journal 23(2), he's been searching for _Monocentropus balfouri_ since 1982.  Maybe it's just me, but that I feel he's one of the most qualified people to accurately guess the lifespan of this species.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 11, 2016)

This is an old thread. Does anyone have any updated info on how long female Monocentropus balfouri live? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 11, 2016)

MrCrackerpants said:


> This is an old thread. Does anyone have any updated info on how long female Monocentropus balfouri live? Thanks!


I recently bought an adult female on the cheap and she is around 10 years old atm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 11, 2016)

She is a big girl and has a great appetite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 11, 2016)

KezyGLA....

Wow! She is beautiful! Thanks for letting me know.


----------

